# Solved: Ubuntu try hd (0,0) error prefix is not set.



## mohittomar13

I'am new to Ubuntu, and this is the first time that I'am trying it.

Well I installed Ubuntu 11.10 on my system using Wubi. I installed it on Partition D (Local Disk D. But when the system booted it came up with this error *"try hd (0,0) error "prefix" is not set."*.

What is causing this problem. Please help.

I'am also *attaching *a screen shot of my *disk management console*.

Thanks in advance. 

_Please excuse my English. _


----------



## saikee

Don't use wubi myself but I believe it is installed as a virtual system inside a Windows host. Thus it should be just a file inside the WIndows system and need no booting except fired up within the Windows host.

You can only boot Ubuntu by installing it in its own partition which Windows systems do not support or recognised. In general you need to resize a hard disk to squeeze some unallocated space, use Ubuntu (run it as a Live CD) to create a partition so that Ubuntu installer can install the Linux inside. 

As a rule you should use an operating system to create its own partition and let its installer to format it for installation. Using wubi is to do everything within Windows and so the Ubuntu in such a case is not an independent operating system but a guest controlled by a host.

If you run Ubuntu (by trying it without installation) it will be operating in Live CD mode as a stand alone operating system. You will find a Linux never use the Windows drive letters and has its own convention to name a hard disk and its partitions like sda3 (the a mean it is the first disk while 3 is the 3rd partition). The convention hd(0,0) is used by the boot loaders only.


----------



## TerryNet

> Thus it should be just a file inside the WIndows system and need no booting except fired up within the Windows host.


The booting part of that is incorrect. I don't know exactly how it's done, but after installing Ubuntu using Wubi you get a dual boot menu upon power on or restart. Even though the "partition" is a file within Windows Ubuntu is running as if--or almost exactly the same as--it were in a separate partition in a true dual boot.


----------



## InterKnight

Hello, mohittomar13.

From my minimal understanding of it, Wubi basically installs the Ubuntu image to a swap file within your Windows system. Sometiems, unfortuantely, one can download a bad image or a bad executable file due to a broken connection or something of that nature (I have experienced this in the past). The worse case scenario would be to uninstall Ubuntu (You should be able to do this either from within Wubi or from *Control Panel* -> *Add or Remove Programs[/b)], re-download the ISO and the Wubi.exe file, and then try it again.

You can get both the Ubuntu 11.10 ISO and Wubi.exe from here; just search the list of files further down the page.

There are, however, two other options besides using Wubi.

OPTION 1 - Virtualization
If your computer has enough power (RAM and CPU), you could run Ubuntu as a virtual machine inside of Windows using VirtualBox.

OPTION 2 - A Standard dual Boot System
In this case, you would boot into the Ubuntu Live CD and install Ubuntu alongside Windows. There are many tutorials on how to do this, THIS being one of them.

If you choose to use Option 2, I would highly recommend making a backup of your personal files. I have learned form experience that, whether I am installing Linux or Windows, sometimes things happen...not always...but sometimes.

In my experience, it seems as though Ubuntu runs more slowly from a Wubi installation; it still performs very well, but not as well as it would on a standard dual boot system..

I hope that this will be of some help to you.*


----------



## mohittomar13

Thanks to *everyone* for replying to my thread. And thanks InterKnight, i guess i should download and install it again. 

*THANKS*


----------



## lewmur

mohittomar13 said:


> Thanks to *everyone* for replying to my thread. And thanks InterKnight, i guess i should download and install it again.
> 
> *THANKS*


Wubi creates a virtual Linux partition in your Windows file system. Your problem may be that it is expecting that to be under a folder on the C:\ drive. "C:\Ubuntu" It is possible you could fix the problem simply by moving the \Ubuntu folder from d:\ to c:\

However, I'm with the poster that advised using VirtualBox rather than Wubi to experiment with Linux. You'll have fewer hardware issues and you can try lots of LiveCD's by booting the .iso files directly in VirtualBox without having to burn them to CDs.


----------



## mohittomar13

*Thanks* lewmur for the reply...

I made a clean install of ubuntu... Now its perfect. 

But *thanks* for the reply...


----------

